# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  AtatÖrk'lÖ Yillar

## iputisamo

ATATüRKğLü YILLAR 

Raporun dikkat çektiği bir diğer sonuç da, bütçe ve dış ticaret disiplininden ödün verilmeyen yılların Cumhuriyetin ilk yıllarına ait olması. 

Sıkı sıkıya bütçe disiplinine uyulan, devletin denk bütçe anlayışı ile yönetildiği bu dönemde ;

* Yeni kurulan Cumhuriyetin kaynak ihtiyacı karşılandı,

* Osmanlığnın borçlarının ödenmesi gerçekleştirildi,

* Yabancı işletmeler millileştirildi,

* 1929 Dünya Büyük Ekonomik Bunalımının etkileri ile baş edildi,

* ünemli altyapı ve sanayi yatırımları gerçekleştirildi.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* 82 YILLIK CUMHURİYET TARİHİNDE İşBAşINA GELEN 59 HüKüMET DüNEMİNDE DEVLET BüTüESİ SADECE 23 YIL BüTüE FAZLASI, 59 YIL BüTüE AüIĞI VERDİ. BüTüE AüIKLARININ TOPLAMI 233 MİLYAR DOLARI BULDU. 

* 82 YILDA 16 YIL DIş TİCARET FAZLASI, 66 YIL DIş TİCARET AüIĞI VERİLDİ. TOPLAM DIş TİCARET AüIĞI 303 MİLYAR DOLAR OLARAK GERüEKLEşTİ. 

* GüMRüK BİRLİĞİğNE GİRİLDİKTEN SONRAKİ 9 YILLIK DüNEMDE TüRKİYE, 165 MİLYAR DOLAR BüTüE, 183 MİLYAR DOLAR DA DIş TİCARET AüIĞI VERDİ.

Rapora göre 1923-2004 yılları arasındaki dönemde bütçe açıklarının toplamı 233 milyar Doları, yani 2003 yılının milli gelirine eşit bir rakamı buldu.

Türkiye sadece son 10 yılda 171,3 milyar Dolar bütçe açığı verdi.

Bütçe açığı verilmeyen yıllar şunlar : 1923, 1924, 1926, 1928-1930, 1936-1943, 1945-1949, 1951, 1963, 1967, 1970. 

1970 yılından bu yana Türkiye bütçesi devamlı olarak açık verdi.

Raporun gözler önüne serdiği bir diğer ilginç sonuç da alışık olduğumuz diğer bir ğaçıkğ türü olan dış ticaret açığı ile ilgili. Rapora göre Türkiye 82 yılın, 66 ğsında toplam 303 milyar Dolarlık dış ticaret açığı verdi. Dış ticaret fazlası verilen yıllar ise 16 yıl ile sınırlı kalırken, toplam dış ticaret fazlası tutarı 418 milyon Dolar olarak gerçekleşti. 

Rapora göre Türkiye, dış ticaret açıklarının yüzde 60ğını teşkil eden 183 milyar Dolarlık kısmını Gümrük Birliğiğnden sonraki 9 yıla sığdırdı. Aynı dönemde verilen bütçe açığı da 165,3 milyar Dolar oldu. 

Bütçesinde ve dış ticaretinde 82 yılda toplam 536 milyar Dolar açık veren Türkiye bu açıkları borçlanma ya da para basma yolu ile kapatmaya çalışınca, ne enflasyonlardan ne de son 55 yıldan beri bir biri ardına gelen krizlerin pençesinden kurtulabildi.

ATATüRKğLü YILLAR 

Raporun dikkat çektiği bir diğer sonuç da, bütçe ve dış ticaret disiplininden ödün verilmeyen yılların Cumhuriyetin ilk yıllarına ait olması. 

Sıkı sıkıya bütçe disiplinine uyulan, devletin denk bütçe anlayışı ile yönetildiği bu dönemde ;

* Yeni kurulan Cumhuriyetin kaynak ihtiyacı karşılandı,

* Osmanlığnın borçlarının ödenmesi gerçekleştirildi,

* Yabancı işletmeler millileştirildi,

* 1929 Dünya Büyük Ekonomik Bunalımının etkileri ile baş edildi,

* ünemli altyapı ve sanayi yatırımları gerçekleştirildi.

Türkiye, örneğin Atatürkğün ölümüne kadar geçen 15 yıllık dönemde, son 35 yıldır göremediğimiz dış ticaret fazlasını üst üste 9 yıl yakalamayı başardı. Dışardan toplu iğneye varıncaya kadar ithalat yapılsa da, Türkiye bu dönemde aldığından fazlasını sattı. 

1923-1938 yılları arasında Türkiyeğnin milli geliri, oran olarak % 104,8 artarken tarım sektörü % 101,3, sanayi sektörü yüzde 148,8 oranında büyüdü. Türk lirası Dolar karşısında % 24,6 oranında değer kazandı. 

1939-1950 DüNEMİ

1939-1950 yılları arasında da, 2 yıl hariç, devamlı olarak devlet bütçesinin gelirleri giderinden fazla oldu. Yani ülke denk bütçe ile yönetildi. 

Ancak Türkiye Cumhuriyeti 50ğli yıllara yaklaşırken devalüasyonla tanıştı. 1946 yılında devlet bütçesi fazla vermesine rağmen devalüasyona gidildi. Bir yıl sonra da 47 milyon Dolar katılım payı ödenerek IMFğye üye olundu. 

Bu ilk devalüasyondan sonra Türkiyeğnin dış ticaret dengesi bozuldu. Bütçe ve Dış ticaret sürekli açık vermeye başladı. Hastalığın tohumları da ilk o yıl atıldı. 

Bugün yaşanan sıkıntıların, enflasyonun, ağır borç yükünün ve bunlara bağlı ekonomik krizlerin sebeplerinin başında bu iki olgu her geçen yıl kendini hissettirdi. 

1950 VE AüIKLI YILLAR 

Türkiye 1951 ile 1963 yılları arasında geçen 12 yıl boyunca hiç denk bütçe yapamadı. 1963 yılında bütçe açığı verilmemesine karşın dış ticaret açığı milli gelirin yüzde 4ğüne fırladı. 

Türkiye OECD tavsiyesiyle 1950 yılında ithalatını önceleri yüzde 60, daha sonra da yüzde 65 oranında liberasyona açtı. 1950ğde 22,3 milyon Dolar olan dış ticaret açığı liberasyonun etkisiyle 1952 yılında 193 milyon Dolara vardı. 

1953-58 yılları arasında kredili ithalat biçimindeki bir uygulama ithalatın artmasına neden oldu. 1956-58 yıllarına ithalat kredilerinin kısılmasına rağmen, bu tarihe kadar her yıl 100 milyon Doların altında seyreden ithalat patladı. 5 yıl içerisinde toplam 618 milyon Dolarlık ithalat yapıldı. Kredili ithalat uygulaması, sonunda ticari nitelikli dış borçların ödenemez duruma girmesiyle sonuçlandı. 

1958 devalüasyonundan sonra fiyatlar düşerken ihracat yerinde saydı, ithalat arttı. Dış ticaret açığı büyüdü. 1958 yılında 67,8 milyon Dolar olan dış ticaret açığı 1959ğda 116,1 milyon Dolara, 1960 yılında ise 147,4 milyon Dolara yükseldi. 

Bütçe açığında da benzer bir gelişme yaşandı. 1958 yılında 55,3 milyon Dolar olan bütçe açığı 1959ğda 266,7 milyon Dolara yükseldi. 1960 yılında ise,İstikrar programı ile bütçe açığı 43 milyon dolara düşürüldü. 

70'Lİ YILLAR 

1974 yılında petrol fiyatları patladı. Kıbrıs Barış Harekatı ile birlikte ABDğnin silah, batılı ülkelerin de örtülü ekonomik ambargosu ile karşı karşıya kaldı. Türkiye o yıl 303 milyon Dolarla rekor bir bütçe açığı verdi. Dış ticaret açığı ise 769 milyon Dolardan önce 2,3 milyar Dolara, 1975 yılında 3,4 milyar Dolara, 76 yılında 3,1 milyar Dolara yükseldi. İthalatta patlamanın nedeni mamül fiyatlarındaki ve petroldeki artıştan kaynaklanıyordu. İhraç mallarının fiyatları ise düşmüştü. 

1977 yılına gelindiğinde ithalat 5,8 milyar dolara fırladı. Gerçi ihracat da 1,8 milyar Dolara çıkmıştı ama, açık giderek büyüyordu. Dış ticaret açığı 4 milyar Dolarla yeni bir rekora imza attı. İhracat, ithalatın ancak yüzde 37ğsini karşılıyordu. 1973 yılında yüzde 2,6 olan dış ticaret açığının milli gelire oranı 1978ğde yüzde 7ğye fırlamıştı. Bütçe açığının milli gelire oranı da yüzde 0.4ğten 3.9ğa çıkmıştı. Sonunda yine kriz geldi. 

1978ğde 2,3 milyar Dolar olan ihracat 1983ğte 5,7 milyar Dolara çıktı. Anılan yıl dış ticaret açığı 3,6 milyar Dolar, bütçe açığı ise 2,5 milyar Dolar olarak gerçekleşti. Bütçe açığının ulaştığı rakam, bir önceki yıla göre yüzde 150 artışı işaret ediyordu

İstikrar politikaları uygulanırken ortalama 17,4 milyar Dolar olan dış borç stoku, 1989 yılında 41,7 , 1990 yılında ise 49 milyar Dolara çıktı. Daha da kötüsü borçların vade yapısı bozuldu. Kısa vadeli borçlar, toplam borçların yüzde 19ğunu buldu. Ticari bankaların döviz açığı büyüdü. 

20 YILDA BİR ARPA BOYU 

Bütçe açığının milli gelire oranı 80ğli yıllarda yüzde 1-2 seviyesinde 1990 -1995 yılları arasında ise yüzde 4ğler mertebesinde gerçekleşti. 1996 yılına gelindiğinde bu rakam yüzde 8,2ğye, 2000 yılında yüzde 10,2ğye, 2001 yılında yüzde 16,1ğ e kadar yükseldi. Bu yıldan itibaren de giderek düştü. 2004 yılında yüzde 7ğlere kadar geriledi. 

Dış ticaret açığının milli gelire oranları da benzer bir seyir izledi. 1980ğli yıllarda yüzde 5-7ğler seviyesinde seyreden oranlar, 1995 yılında 10,6ğya, 1996ğda 14,6ğya 1997ğde 15,5ğe yükseldi. 2000 yılında yüzde 14,2 düzeyinde gerçekleşen dış ticaret açığının milli gelire oranı, 2004 yılında yüzde 11,4 oldu.

Düzenleyenin NOTğu : 2005 yının ilk altı ayına ilişkin olarak yayınlanan ilk veriler iç açıcı değil. Son bir iki yıldır var olduğu söylenen (ama bazı ekonomistlerin zaten ğüfürmeğ olduğunu iddia ettikleri) büyüme rakamının (sanayi üretimi ve ihracattaki gerileme ile birlikte) hızla düştüğü, son oniki aylık dış ticaret açığının da 39 milyar Dolar gibi bir tarihi rekora ulaştığı belirtiliyor.

şimdi, durumu özetleyelim.

Rapora göre Türkiye son 20 yılda 544 milyar Dolar vergi geliri elde etti. Aynı dönemde 1 trilyon 43 milyar Dolarlık iç borçlanma, 194 milyar Dolarlık dış borçlanma yaptı. Sadece son on 10 yılda iç ve dış borç anapara ve faizine toplam 970,8 milyar Dolar ödedi. 

Türkiye sadece son 10 yılda 171,3 milyar Dolar bütçe açığı verdi, 162,9 milyar Dolar dış borç aldı. 

1964 yılında 964 milyon Dolar olan dış borcumuz 2004 yılı sonunda 158 kat artarak 153 milyar Doları buldu. 

Hükümetler, bütçe ve dış ticaret açıklarını kapatmak için ya para basıp enflasyonu körükledi, ya da iç ve dış borçlanmaya giderek Türkiyeğyi borç sarmalına soktu. 

1991-2003 yılları arasında 207,4 milyar Dolar dış borç taksiti ödenmesine rağmen, 1991 yılında 50,5 milyar Dolar olan dış borcumuz 2004 yılı sonunda 153 milyar Dolara çıktı. 

Dış ticaret açığında ise ğ

Türkiye 1930-1946 yılları arasında sadece 1938 yılı hariç olmak üzere 16 yıl üst üste toplam 418 milyon Dolar dış ticaret fazlası verdi. Bu dönemde milli gelirin ortalama 1,5 milyar Dolar olduğu gözönüne alındığında 418 milyon Dolarlık dış ticaret fazlası küçümsenecek bir rakam değil. Türkiye 1946 yılından bu yana geçen 59 yılda devamlı olarak dış ticaret açığı vererek iki yakasını bir araya getiremedi. 

Konuya ilişkin değerlendirmelerde bulunan ATO Başkanı Sinan Aygün, ekonomide Atatürkğün izlerinin bulunduğu ve ülkenin en ağır koşullar altında boğulduğu bir dönemde bile Türkiyeğnin denk bütçeyle ve dış ticaret fazlası verilerek yönetildiğine dikkat çekerek, şunları söyledi: 

ğAtatürk döneminde dünyada 1929 bunalımı çıkmış, Osmanlı dönemi borçları ödenmeye başlanmış, yabancı işletmeler millileştirilmiş ve sanayi hamlesine girişilmiş. Bu güç koşullar altında bile Türkiye denk bütçe ile yönetilmiş. Ne borç alınmış, ne enflasyon yaşanmış. 1950 yılına kadar bu ülke adam gibi yönetilmiş. 1950 yılından sonra ise ipler kopmuş. Gelsin borçlar, gelsin yabancı mallar. 1970ğli yıllarda ise diz boyu savurganlık başlamış. Bu ülke çok uzun yıllardır iyi yönetilemiyor. Denk bütçe yapamadığı için de iki yakası bir araya gelemiyor.ğ

Kaynak: internet grupları

----------

